# Building Boston Racing Crew



## turbo87 (Sep 7, 2002)

I am trying to put together a crew for sailboat racing next season in the Boston/Marblehead area. I would be looking to do PHRF racing on Wednesday evenings and weekend regattas.

I own a 2003 Dehler 34. It''s a quick boat and I had some success this past summer. The biggest problem I had was keeping a consistent crew together. I would like to change that.

If you are interested, or know someone else who may be, please e-mail me at [email protected] Both men and women are invited to join.

Bill


----------

